# Coke is two!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My Coke turns 2 today. Here is what I'm sending to his rescue...



> Quote:To VPC and Coke's foster family,
> 
> I just wanted to send an update on Coke's (formerly Teddy) second birthday. I think it's cool we know his actual birthday! It's so easy for me to remember - 7.7.07
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

What a birthdate! Well you certainly rolled sevens when you took a chance on Coke!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Handsome man!!!!


----------



## hvaclu (May 7, 2008)

He is SOOOO handsome! You can see by his face that he must have tons of personality! He looks like you just want to wrap your arms around him and hug him to death...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> What a birthdate! Well you certainly rolled sevens when you took a chance on Coke!


HAha! Except I mistyped it, it's really 2006 but still 7-7.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday Coke!!!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Happy Birthday Coke! I love his smile. 

Hunter wants to know how you managed that Stufficide since anytime he attempts, his sister rats him out and mom takes it away! He's jealous......

Lu


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Coke! Happy Birthday! What a wonderful life you found for yourself! How exciting for you! Have a great birthday!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: hvacluHe is SOOOO handsome! You can see by his face that he must have tons of personality! He looks like you just want to wrap your arms around him and hug him to death...


Yes, Coke is night and day from Kenya. She is very alert and discerning, always paying attention to everything and always thinking. Sometimes thinking a little TOO much and can't relax. Coke...he lives for the simple pleasures in life and wants nothing more or less than having his basic needs met and being affectionate with his people. He is a big goofball with a lot of quirks. Kenya is very purposeful and precise; Coke is spontaneous and does things just for laughs. I think that is why I love him so much. Not that I don't equally love my Kenya, but we are very much alike. I'm so happy to have found Coke because he is not the type of dog I would seek out (we got him mainly to be DH's dog since Kenya is primarily my dog) but now that I have him I'd never give him up for anything.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Coke!! I can't express how gorgeous I think this dog is. Look at that deep red fluff! I want to hug and squeeze him!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy belated birthday Coke!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes







belated
Coke!!!
He is so handsome can't go wrong with lucky #7


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy # 2 Coke! Having the pleasure of meeting you, I agree you are one _special_ dog







Your coloring and enthusiasm for life shine! I hope we can meet again, and you had a great


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Birthdaty Coke!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

to Coke! He is such a beautiful boy!


----------

